# Why Buffalo is America's best designed city



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## theblingman2001 (Aug 31, 2014)

If you replace Buffalo with Philadelphia, you'll be right.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

theblingman2001 said:


> If you replace Buffalo with Philadelphia, you'll be right.


Very surprising, coming from a guy whith a Philly is #1 badge.


----------



## Doan Bao (Oct 1, 2014)

so beatiful , i want to live that!


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Manila-X said:


>



Buffalo WAS INDEED one of the best designed cities. However, that was back in the 19th century. These days downtown Buffalo looks rather empty aside from varied parades & other events.


----------

